# Marco Island Florida



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

I will be staying in Marco Island Florida from August 10 through August 18. 

My brother-in-law will be with me and we were hoping to do a little fishing and rent a charter. 

I've researched a few things but has anyone happen to visit the area and have any recommendations?

It looks like we have a lot of options and jewfish or Goliath grouper seem to be hot this time of year and look like a lot of fun. I can't imagine latching onto a fish that weighs more than I do! 

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I can't say anything about august. I went two years in May. Went on an offshore charter (about 10 miles out) just catching a ton of fish. Caught lots of little stuff, a few 36" sharks, some grouper (not goliath), and had something on the line that was HUGE that I pulled the hook out of.

On the right tide, shore fishing at the beach can be fun. Live shrimp on a circle hook with a few splitshot up high, and a good stiff drink in hand. Cast out just past the first sand bar. Caught a bunch of fish. Ladyfish, sheep head, hooked into a ray, pompano (DELICIIOUS). I think I was getting bait at Rose marina. Those pompano pull hard for their size. In August, you might get more or less or different species. I also caught a snook in the "pond" between the main land and tiger tail beach.

There was a guy that caught a goliath on a ray at Caxambas park. I caught snapper, sheephead, mackerel and a few other species there casting a small rapala and dragging some shrimp. Mainly small fish but still fun for someone who doesn't fish saltwater much.

Wish I had done backwater, too. I tried shore fishing backwater but some small bug was eating me alive so I couldn't fish. They were relentless!


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Consider a day down in the 1,000 Islands. I have not fished it myself but I know a lot of guys from Florida that will tell you it is their favorite place to fish.


----------

